# A Few of my Favorite Things



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a favorite knife that I carry nearly everyday. Good steel, compact size, made to fit my hand. I love it.










I have a favorite natural slingshot. It has taken more squirrels than I can count, fits my hand perfect and I love it.










So the next logical step is to fuse the two into one:




















































The blade is held within the forks with neodynium magnets. The kangaroo hide lanyard locks everything in place for solid shooting. The core of the slingshot is comprised of three layers of canvas and linen micarta. The faces are osage orange with purpleheart spacers. The bolsters are made from G10 and vulcanized fiber. This was a personal challenge and a concept that had been on the drawing board for a few years. It was one of the more challenging builds I have undertaken.

Stay tuned for part two when I build one with a damascus blade made by Lee Silva of Black Sheep Forge!!

.... and don't ask if it is for sale, this one will be passed down to the grandchildren some day.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

:bowdown: WOW


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very lovely, indeed!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is absolutely amazing nathan when are you going to start this as a new line for the website


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Say what?! Of all things holy, sir, that is amazing and totally awesome. I believe you are on to something and should make more :thumbsup:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

wow. just wow. Spectacular Nathan! How does the knife hold in the sheath when drawing? Do you foresee some slippage as compression happens?

Thanks for showing!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome Nathan, I knew it was only a matter of time before one of these was made. Brilliant execution. One of your best concoctions to date.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well...everytime you post a Slingshot i´m like: "Nice one...but how the h3ll will he beat this one?"

And then you post your next one and i´m like: "Oh...i see..."

Wonderful Piece Nathan. And i love your new Pins, are they from Lee Silva?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ye gods!!!!* ...By all that is holy and every spirit of the arts, that is one spectacular piece of work, Nathan. Have you sold your soul at the Crossroads?



You're startin' to scare me.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

cool


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Unique and beautiful as always!


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

speechless,


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

The Idea and the build --- both beautiful !!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow.... Sorry, but I can't think of the words that would do this slingshot justice! Stunning, simply stunning Nathan :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess many of us have been thinking about a "Knife-Slingshot" , but only you could make it first. Amazing work on a complete slingshot concept.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bigron said:


> ..... are you going to start this as a new line for the website


I may make it available as a commissioned custom piece, but the time involved to build this slingshot would be difficult to justify in dollars.



f00by said:


> ... How does the knife hold in the sheath when drawing? Do you foresee some slippage as compression happens?


 The blade is held in place with several rare earth magnets embedded within the fork. The blade fits exactly within the negative space in the handle, so very little wobble. The lanyard/thong keeps the two halves firmly secured during the draw. The next generation won't need the lanyard/thong.



AnTrAxX said:


> And i love your new Pins, are they from Lee Silva?


Nope, I had them custom made by a company that specializes in such things. Going forward all custom slingshots made by me will have one of these medallions and an accompanying lapel pin with matching serial numbers. A sort of certificate of authenticity if you will.



Dayhiker said:


> Have you sold your soul at the Crossroads?
> 
> 
> 
> You're startin' to scare me.


Not yet! This one has been brewing in my mind for a while. Once I made the knife with the green handle, I knew that this had to be the right combo. The best tools are usually the ones you have already, I just mixed them up.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> I guess many of us have been thinking about a "Knife-Slingshot" , but only you could make it first. Amazing work on a complete slingshot concept.


Anyone who loves slingshots probably feels the same about knives. Perhaps I picked up on the collective awareness within the slingshot ether....


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That is just plain ol sick. You did a h*ll of a nice job on that. Wow.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, that'll work. :king: AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I think your works never reach a zenith ...Always in mutation, always evolving.

This is absolutely BRILLIANT!!!!!

Only few dare to dream what you actually turn into reality.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic work. You could sell many even at a high price im sure. Will make a great something to pass down for generations I'm sure.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, that's brilliant and beautiful. Thank you for sharing, Nathan.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome duo !!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

That little combo right there makes me drooool! I started to carry a belt knife to make room for my slingshot and ammo in my pockets, so when i saw this wonderful creation i just got so darn excited! Just perfect!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing piece of equipment ! I was speechless when I saw your EDC slingshots with the moving handle, but this tops it all  I can feel the sweat and hours you must have put into this from an idea to the outcome you showed us here.

You shortened the blade and did a regrind right?

How does the knife feel in the hand with its slightly upward pointing blade?

I have a concern though: I have read from people who got their blades razor sharp and when the pulled it from the sheath it was dull. I hope that you won't have this problem. When the edge hits G10 or anything with glass reinforced it will quickly loose its sharpness. So the "bolster" on the catty could be a problem...

Thanks for showing your great work,

Cheers, Simon


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh my!!!!

Melvin


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I guess if you don't mind all that glaring awesome getting in the way it's pretty good.

right on. Pimp.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> You shortened the blade and did a regrind right?
> 
> How does the knife feel in the hand with its slightly upward pointing blade?
> 
> I have a concern though: I have read from people who got their blades razor sharp and when the pulled it from the sheath it was dull. I hope that you won't have this problem. When the edge hits G10 or anything with glass reinforced it will quickly loose its sharpness. So the "bolster" on the catty could be a problem...


It was a stock blade- the 'Ola Kniven'

It feels quite nice in the hand and skins a fork and game quite comfortably.

The edge of the fork side of bolster is beveled, so that no G10 comes in contact with the blade. The interior of the fork where the blade makes contact is lined with vulcanized fiber, so the blade never comes in contact with fiberglass composite. I am a stickler for keeping a sharp knife, utility wins over cool everyday! This is not a show piece, but a fully functional piece of gear made to perform. It just happens to be pretty too...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Dang Nathan!! You are definitely a master of the trade.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Simply outstanding!!!! Lost for words....


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

That combo is too cool

Rick


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Brilliant! My hats off to you again!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

No words...... simply awesome :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa! Nathan you out did yourself on this time. Nice one!!!!!!!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Agree with all this is beyond awesome or amazing!!! Speechless over here as well!!! 
-Leo


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

R E S P E C T !!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow... and wow again... all you need now is a fork or even a spork in the other fork arm, and dinner on the move couldn't be easier lol 
Amazing work there Nathan


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Two kinds of cool! very cool indeed.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Danm your clever thinking and immaculate execution! I though I had this idea all to myself :lol:

Keep the amazeballs rolling, Broski!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I am now working on version 2.0, stay tuned!


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

5*****


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

You know, i started one of these almost a year ago, but it just want coming together like i wanted, i guess that's why you're one of the best! One of my problems was that in order to get a knife that wasn't too small the slingshot ended up too big. Of course i was too dense to use one of the forks as the sheath, i was only looking at using the handle, perfect job!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Good lord dude! This is just incredible. You never cease to amaze Nathan, unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful Nathan, but you better put a person on the top of that list. -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I already responded to this thread but since I ocasionaly return to it only to have a look at that gorgeous knife-fork combination, I only today spoted that device where your favourite SS stands - a fork holder if I can call it so - the tree-trunk disc with the dent and the brass or copper wire - so simple and great and I want to thank you for this idea.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

When I look at his work, I see only perfection and this for me has a name "Master of Masters".

regards


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Alf, that's because his family name is "Masters"


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Amazing! I'm simply stunned.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Nice bit of Kit there. Now make it cost less than $60.00 US and add a ferrous rod striker. You will sell 50000 units.

You are most definitely on a well chosen track. She is beautiful and well executed.

This is obviously SOTM material, maybe even SOTY material.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

OUTSTANDING !

And I know you've considered that you can take a squirrel with the slingshot and then skin it on the spot.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

This is truly a fine tool and work of art! I think this will inspire a number of people to try out this concept.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Stunning !


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. I am headed to the Blade Show in Atlanta looking for more inspiration. I got lots of ideas brewing in my head, now I just have to make the time to put them to action.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Incroyable!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW, everytime you show us something, i hope it's a neverending Story...


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

If I had a dream slingshot, that would be it....

Amazing work Nathan, I hope to own one someday....


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstandingly conceived , masterly done! Congratulations are in order, master craftsman!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Exceptional design and meticulous execution! Functional beauty!!


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely spectacular and a fantastic mating of the "Favorite Things!" Beautiful craftsmanship and choice of materials!


----------



## Pilgramie (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice Idea with the knife!


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful I want one!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

How the hell? Be gone demon! You are clearly not from this plain of existence! For no mere human would be capable of this...this..... Flawless harmony of wood and steel! What trickery is this!? 
But seriously, how has no one thought of this before? Nathan, you are a God in my humbled opinion.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thats a damned work of art, Spectacular.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

magnificent work :thumbsup:

My hat's off to you, sir.


----------

